# WSAUW - What Strap are you wearing ?



## WatchObsession

Here's a JPM Vintage Suede on the Omega Speedy....bring on the weekend.


----------



## kpjimmy

Haveston Frogskin camo









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pfern10

First time I’ve seen a Zurich. Very nice piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

C&B nato...


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## househalfman

No-name rubber strap off Amazon...


----------



## WatchObsession

That's a nice trio of Robby's !!


----------



## Jasper110

Yellowdog single pass rubber


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## dfwcowboy

Horween pullup


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## simon_nmk

OEM rubber strap on my g-shock


----------



## snowbongo

Etsy black Epsom on SARB033


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## Bonzodog

E O today.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## falika

Happy with the B & R Horween on this one.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Blue Spanish leather deployant from Ebay seller "Tacticstrap"...


----------



## 76.ultra

Oem Longines , not terrible but will definitely try to upgrade to their latest ceramic one.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Arainach

BluShark Knit Weave Space


----------



## gmads

Just got this Haveston in:


----------



## kpjimmy

Nick Mankey Hook Strap with SS hardware









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach

Gunny Classic NATO


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## Pongster

Dunno what color this is. Some suede.


----------



## HenryTudor336

Think this works pretty well! Pebro Bund









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeFuce




----------



## Bonzodog

MN


----------



## bth1234

It's a Versace strap on a Versace watch. It came on a stupid friction deployant clasp, which you had to pull really hard to undo - so all the benefit of a push button deployant clasp was lost, so I changed the clasp to this black one.

The funny thing is, I tried the watch on a midnight blue plain leather strap, and it didn't look as well matched as the original strap, which is an even darker blue.


----------



## wwarren

Another Watch Steward gem...


----------



## William

Trying a Bond RAF on the Fatboy today.


----------



## SOGDIVER

A newer Bond-san NATO on a 1960 Rolex 5512 Submariner. For Bombay alleys night or day,
an alternate NATO-Ocean 39 Explorer. Close photo is a modified avatar as shown.


----------



## deepsea03

SBDC171 on mott straps baseball glove leather


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hybrid today...


----------



## eyewsee

King Seiko on navy blue shell cordovan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c3p0

Bremont's OEM Nato.


----------



## c3p0

After almost a two month wait, I get to enjoy this Martu strap tomorrow.


----------



## b1rdman973

Three new suede straps from Strapsco.


----------

